# Help with hunters bump??



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

The only thing I can suggest would be to build her hind end and topline...


----------



## harleyboiirun (Jan 5, 2013)

Brenna Lee said:


> The only thing I can suggest would be to build her hind end and topline...


and how can I do that?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

My horse the same - when he's got a topline he looks better but the real difference is made when he's got a big hind end (or just so many layers of fat his conformation isn't noticeable :lol. Just keep building the right muscles and hopefully that'll make the hunter's bump/gooserump less noticeable.


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

harleyboiirun said:


> and how can I do that?


It's something that you must research, and teach yourself.  You will get a better understanding this way.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Is this true hunters bump? If so there is nothing that really can "fix it" or "hide it" as it is a true condition that actually hinders movement and soundness. Hunters Bump is a seperation of the SI joint and torn ligaments and the end result is a lot of scar tissue. Which would be why people are passing over your horse. 

The Horse | Hunter's Bump | TheHorse.com

The Elusive Hunter`s Bump – Horse Journal


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I've always been told that 'hunter's bump' is due to a horse doing too much jumping & such - hence the name - especially when young. That it's an incurable thing due to injury. All my experience with it was on mature OTTBs or jumpers. Then I got a 6yo mare that had grown up wild with it. She had a foal & he had developed it by around 2yo. I have been told that with osteopathic techniques it is possible to 'fix' it, but don't know about the likelihood - have never tried.

Then I recently attended a lecture with a Dr Ian Bidstrup, a veterinary chiropractor, who also uses osteopathic & acupuncture, talking about injuries common to horses due to birthing trauma, especially injuries to the sacroiliac region. According to him, these problems are treatable, but it's far more difficult with a mature horse - joints & ligs may have calcified, other injuries exacerbated, etc. But still worth considering.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

SI injuries can be curable at a young age if they haven't had a chance to fully develop. By the time the SI injury has gotten to the point of "hunter bump" there is no reversing it completely. 

Acupuncture, chiro work and injections can ease the symptoms of it and lengthen the career of the animal. But eventually it will catch up and most horses will end up retired unsound at a young age.

If the bump is the degree of the picture the OP posted then there is little chance on reversing any of it. Even then the treatments to reverse it will only work if the horse has a strong conformation in the hind end. Sadly though if the hunter bump is as severe as the picture, it is likely due to conformation flaws, which means the treatments will not do much in terms of regaining soundness.

I would be interested in seeing pictures side on, from the hind and a video of the horse trotting out on pavement. I've encountered hunter bump a few times over the years. Only seen one horse come back enough to go back to competing. The horse retired unsound 5 years later though.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> But eventually it will catch up and most horses will end up retired unsound at a young age.


I think this depends on the horse's 'career' too. Obviously if you're wanting a high performance athlete the horse may not be up to it, or for long, but this is such a common problem & IME many trail horses work into old age without apparently(I know...) suffering from it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

loosie said:


> I think this depends on the horse's 'career' too. Obviously if you're wanting a high performance athlete the horse may not be up to it, or for long, but this is such a common problem & IME many trail horses work into old age without apparently(I know...) suffering from it.


The last horse I saw that had the degree of bump the horse in the OP had, the vet and chiro both said that even saddling the horse would be dangerous because the horses hind end would likely give out from under him. 

But yes, there are horses that do fine as nothing more then back yard pleasure ponies not asked to do large amounts of work.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Brenna Lee said:


> It's something that you must research, and teach yourself.  You will get a better understanding this way.


She is researching -- here on the horseforum. It would be nice if you have suggestions for her.

Unfortunately, I can't. I don't know what movements would help to build specific areas.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I will say I had great results in making a horse sound for flat riding by building it up in the Pessoa Lunging system. It helped the horse build a topline to support himself and his rider before putting a rider on him. 

English Riding Supply, Horse riding equipment in USA, Horseback rider - Lungeing Training Aid System


----------



## BevJacobsEquineMassage (Mar 4, 2013)

*Hunter's Bump*

You can't really hide it, but if you gently massage the muscles all around it, it can help. There are different causes of hunters' bump: if it is a subluxation (dislocation) then chiropractic treatment is needed. If it is tight muscles, grooming and working on the area will help as long as your hands are soft. 

Make sure you work her in good footing. No jumping if there is pain in the area or in the lumbar area. Make sure your saddle is not causing lumbar pain. 

You can look on my website for more tips. Wish I had more time to help!


----------

